# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  75 bin kişi Özbekistan'a sığındı

## bozok

*75 bin kişi üzbekistan'a sığındı* 



*Kırgızistan'da, üzbeklere karşı başlatılan kıyım hareketinin şiddeti artarken, olaylarda 100'den fazla kişinin öldüğü ve 1,250 kişinin yaralandığı belirtiliyor.*

Gelen haberlere göre 75 bin üzbek'in sınırı geçerek anavatanlarına sığındığı belirtilirken, bölgedeki Türkler de gelişmeleri kaygıyla izliyor.

Associated Press haber ajansını verdiği bilgiye göre Kırgız çetelerin üzbeklere ait köyleri yakması ve buralarda yaşayanları öldürmesi, Perşembe gününden beri süren gerilimini daha da tırmandırdı. 

Ajans, Rus kaynaklarına dayandırdığı haberde gelişmelerin yarattığı tedirginlikle 75 bin'den fazla üzbek vatandaşın, üzbekistan'a sığındığını belirtirken, AFP haber ajansı ise bu rakamın 32 bin civarında olduğunu söyledi. 

Devlet Başkanı Kurmanbek Bakıyev’in nisan ayında bir halk ayaklanmasıyla devrilmesinin ardından Kırgızistan’da sular durulmuyordu. 

ülkenin güneyinde 11 Hazirandan bu yana Kırgızlar ile üzbekler arasında süren çatışmalarda 100'den fazla kişi öldü, 1,250 kişi yaralandı. Resmi olmayan rakamlara göre ölü sayısının 500'ü geçtiği yaralı sayısının 2 bin 500'ü aştığı söyleniyor. Oş Havaalanı ile Oş-Calalabad-Bişkek kara yolu sivil için güvenlik nedeniyle kapalı tutuluyor. 

Kırgızistan'da, üzbeklerle Kırgızlar arasında ortaya çıkan gerginlik ülkedeki Türkleri de tedirgin ediyor. ülkede yaşayan Türklerin bir kısmı Oş kentinden Calalabad'a sıçrayan çatışmalardan uzak olmak için Ahıska Türklerinin köylerine sığınırken, birçok öğrenci ve iş adamı evlerinde kalmayı tercih ediyor. 

Kırgızistan'da son 20 yılın en kötü etnik çatışmaları yaşanırken, görgü tanıkları Orta Asya Cumhuriyeti'nin başkenti Oş'un sokaklarında cesetler gördüklerini ve ev ile dükkanların üç günden beri ateşe verildiğini belirtti. 

üzbekistan sınırına kaçmakta olan üzbekler ise, Calalabad kenti ve civarındaki köylere sıçrayan çatışmalarda keskin nişancıların ateşine maruz kaldıklarını ifade ediyor. Yaşanan çatışmaların kontrol altına alınamaması üzerine, Kırgızistan'ın geçici hükümeti güvenlik güçlerine Oş ve Calalabad kentlerinde öldürme yetkisi verdi. İçişleri Bakanlığı, devrilen eski Başbakan Kurmanbek Bakiyev'in nüfuzunun güçlü olduğu iki kente gönüllü askeri kuvvet gönderdiğini söyledi.


13.06.2010 Pazar *17:39 / VATAN*

----------

